# Where to get marking equipment



## X100 (29 Oct 2015)

Folks this has probably been asked a hundred times before but where do I best source engineering marking stuff? Just got two magnetic clock gauges from eBay but looking for micrometer, vernier and a scribing block. The mics and verniers should bble to source on eBay but an accurate marking block?


----------



## AES (29 Oct 2015)

@X100:

Have a look at the section "One Stop Reference Links" in this (metalworking) section, and at present immediately above your post.

Amongst others you'll find accurate contacts links to companies such as Arc Euro Trade and Chronos (just examples from the bove quite long list) both of whom I can personally recommend. Usual disclaimers, just a satisfied customer (more than once).

Welcome to the Forum by the way.

HTH

AES


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2015)

Traditional scribing blocks are in themselves only as accurate as you set the scribing point, more controllable and easier to use would be a Vernier or Digital Height Gauge, (even then a set of slip blocks may be needed to calibrate)

Do you have a decent surface plate , steel or granite to work from in your wanted list?


----------



## AES (29 Oct 2015)

QUOTE: Do you have a decent surface plate , steel or granite to work from in your wanted list? UNQUOTE:

Or at a pinch, a sheet of plate glass, double-sided taped onto a flat piece of thick board (e.g. MDF).

AES

Edited: +1 for CHJ's height gauge. Amongst others you'll see that Arc have several reasonably priced digi height gauges - unless you're doing big stuff, a 6 inch one should do, keeps the price down.

AES


----------



## X100 (30 Oct 2015)

Yeah have granite slabs. The height gauge was my final selection rather than scribe block and most of the rest has been sourced too. Bring on the lathe


----------



## MCB (31 Oct 2015)

X100":3tqgi7kn said:


> Folks this has probably been asked a hundred times before but where do I best source engineering marking stuff? Just got two magnetic clock gauges from eBay but looking for micrometer, vernier and a scribing block. The mics and verniers should bble to source on eBay but an accurate marking block?



I bought a digital calliper from either Lidl or Aldi [sorry, can't remember!]. It's worked so well that I bought a second and now have one in house and one in shed.

I bought a digital micrometer from Chronos.

But neither of these are “Marking” stuff; I would say that they are “measuring” kit.

MC


----------

